# dashboard = πίνακας οργάνων, ταμπλό | πίνακας εργαλείων, πίνακας ελέγχου



## Lexoplast (Apr 6, 2008)

*Dashboard (data warehouse)*

Πώς θα λέγατε το "dashboard" όπως εξηγείται εδώ;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2008)

Θα πρότεινα το "ταμπλό".


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 6, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Θα πρότεινα το "ταμπλό".



Δεν διαφωνώ με το ταμπλό, αν και βλέπω να παίζει αρκετά το dashboard ως πίνακας ελέγχου, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα αποδίδαμε το dashboard applications αν το πούμε ταμπλό. Από την άλλη δεν μας εμποδίζει κάτι να το πούμε ταμπλό όταν εμφανίζεται μόνο του και να το μεταφράσουμε κάπως αλλιώς όταν εμφανίζεται σε συνδυασμό με το applications. Κουβέντα να γίνεται δηλαδή..


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2008)

Η φλύαρη ερμηνευτική μετάφραση θα ήταν κάτι σαν «Πίνακας ελέγχου γραφικών παραστάσεων». Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να το κάνουμε μία λέξη;

Οι dashboard applications μπορούν να γίνουν «εφαρμογές γραφημάτων». Σκέτο το dashboard; _Πίνακας γραφημάτων_, μήπως;


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η φλύαρη ερμηνευτική μετάφραση θα ήταν κάτι σαν «Πίνακας ελέγχου γραφικών παραστάσεων». Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να το κάνουμε μία λέξη;



Κατά το γερμανικό πρότυπο: Πινακασελέγχουγραφικωνπαραστασεων


----------



## YiannisMark (Apr 6, 2008)

Βλέπω ότι προσφέρει "views" των δεδομένων και δυνατότητες ανάλυσής τους. Νομίζω πως ο _πίνακας ελέγχου_ ξεφεύγει λίγο από αυτό και δηλώνει πρόσθετες δυνατότητες, χειρισμού κ.λπ., της βάσης. Θα έλεγα "Πίνακας πληροφοριών", ίσως και με το dashboard σε παρένθεση.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 6, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ. Μάλλον θα ακολουθήσω την πρόταση του YiannisMark.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Στην πρότασή μου, η έμφαση δεν είναι ούτε στον _πίνακα_ ούτε στον _έλεγχο_ (παρότι αυτό είναι το dashboard — fancy word for a control panel). Η έμφαση είναι στο _γραφημάτων_, για να γίνει η διάκριση ανάμεσα στο data του data warehouse και την περιοχή _οπτικοποίησης_ των δεδομένων.


----------



## stathis (Apr 7, 2008)

Η Microsoft το προτιμάει "πίνακας εργαλείων", είναι όμως κάπως παραπλανητικό και αυτό, όπως και το "πίνακας ελέγχου".
Το "πίνακας πληροφοριών" που πρότεινε ο Γιάννης είναι μια χαρά, ενώ το "ταμπλό" προσωπικά θα το απέφευγα.

Με τη σειρά μου, να προσθέσω το "πίνακας οργάνων", αν θέλουμε να είμαστε πιο πιστοί στο αγγλικό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Καλύψαμε όλες τις εκδοχές. Επιτρέψτε μου στον τίτλο να περιοριστώ στις πιο κλασικές σημασίες, ΟΚ;


----------

